# Pkola Pier 06-13-2011



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)

noteven ten mins being on the pier... i was in the pompano hole fishing for bait while i seen this king on 3 foot of water swiming south... caught it on a fresh dead LY


----------



## j.howell (Mar 20, 2011)

wow. great looking fish. king in one hand, queen on the other. lol.


----------

